# Starting Judo!



## YinYang (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I got myself and my daughter actually registered in Judo this month, Ive been sick as a dog, weak as a kitten for a good while is the general nasty bug crud & sinus infection, so tomorrow (Monday) Ill be able to actually take my first Judo class.

My daughter has taken a few of the free classes and last week took her first "real" (registered) class, and she is really enthusiastic about it!

My primary instructor is Dennis Hayes at Hybrid Martial Arts on Williamson Road here in Roanoke, VA.

The school, students and instructors are all very interested in teaching and learning Judo and I anticipate Ill have a lot of learning & fun while there.

They train hard, but safe with focus on no one getting hurt, so I am glad for that.

I do have a strong interest in Sambo, so if anyone has actually done that art and lives in Roanoke, Id be happy to meet up some time!

Much peace-
Andrew


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2008)

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## myusername (Dec 7, 2008)

Judo is awesome and a lot of fun. Enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## jarrod (Dec 8, 2008)

good luck & enjoy!  

a lot of sambo overlaps with judo, they are very complimentary.  if you can't find a sambo partner, pick up some sambo dvds & play with what you learn in judo (once you have more experience).  just make sure your partner knows you are trying sambo, since much of the gripping in sambo isn't legal in judo.

jf


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Andrew, I think you and Becca will enjoy the Judo training.  You'll notice that some of the things like using your center and circular motion that you were introduced to in my classes are also involved in Judo training.  I'm familiar with your instructor and he's great.  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for posting Jeff.  I can already see where the principles of Aikido will be of great asset in Judo!

Good to hear from you, take care-
Andrew


----------



## YinYang (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I had my first class tonight.

I suck.



But hey, Im a beginner.  I know one thing, its not as easy as Youtube makes it look!!!

We did some standing hip throws, focus on foot movement and hip position, did some grappling work, and three randoris with 1 on 1.

By the end of the class, I was totally spent!  Im in such bad shape, Ive got a lot of work to do to get into good shape, get my cardio up and loose some major pounds... Ive got 50 pounds to loose, at the least.

I am tired and sore, I used muscles I didnt know I had, Im tired from focusing, and just wore out.

But I had the *MOST FUN I HAVE EVER HAD IN MARTIAL ARTS!* I think Im hooked and cant wait for the next class!

Just wanted to share-
Andrew


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 9, 2008)

Nothing like combat for cardio.


----------



## Randori 2009 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well good to hear that you enjoyed Judo ,  I take Karate & Judo and I have a high level of passion for both arts so have fun with it and hope you stay with it Judoka .


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 19, 2009)

YinYang said:


> I am tired and sore, I used muscles I didnt know I had, Im tired from focusing, and just wore out.
> 
> But I had the *MOST FUN I HAVE EVER HAD IN MARTIAL ARTS!* I think Im hooked and cant wait for the next class!



That kind of buzz makes me smile. Good stuff. I don't think that Hybrid in Roanoke is the same as Hybrid in VA Beach, but I think the VA Beach Hybrid's instructor is a Sambo/Judo guy, and the owner is a BJJ purple belt. From what I've seen, it's a really good grappling community out there. I've never rolled with a walking Ego while in VA.

BTW, give it a few months, and you'll be eating healthier, exercising more, and become a generally more mellow person just to get that MA buzz. Right on!


----------



## YinYang (Jan 19, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> BTW, give it a few months, and you'll be eating healthier, exercising more, and become a generally more mellow person just to get that MA buzz. Right on!



Wow, you got a crystal ball??  I am into my 2nd month of Judo, and doing just that!  Ive changed my whole life style, starting with eating habits and exercize!  Ive lost 12 pounds in 4 weeks, I have about another 45 to go.  I FEEL GREAT!

Well, not right now... I fell on the crown of my head tonight doing a sacrifice throw (I was tori) and my neck hurts like a JD(*^(*FD(*&)!!  Damn, you guys didnt tell me that Judo would be fun AND painful!  HA HA!

Your right, the Roanoke and VA Beach Hybrid schools are of no relation.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 19, 2009)

Just found this thread so I am a little late in saying that I wish the best for the both of you in Judo.  
Tose little bumps do seem to come with the practice but they are what is looked back upon with fond memories in the years to come


----------



## Bubba Buck (Jan 21, 2009)

Good to meet you Andrew!  Look forward to training with ya.


----------

